# backcountry/freeride/splitboard bindings



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Sparks is the only way to go my man.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

There's only 4, was seriously thinking about the triads but got a deal on the sparks.

volie' ...less expensive
triad....relatively new and I liked the design philosophy Triad Future | Splitboarding Gear Done Right
Karakoram...convenient, spendy
sparks rd....tested


----------



## sidneyfrost (Aug 28, 2012)

are the sparks compatible with the voile hardware?


----------



## sidneyfrost (Aug 28, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> Are you looking for a binding specifically for a splitboard?


not necessarily, I already have voile set up.. I'm looking to set up a much stiffer binding for it.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Get the spark burner LT. Its the stiffest you will get in a direct slide on binding, leave that big voile metal plate at home ;-)
I tried the voile light rail and it was decent but a tad soft for me and also got pressure points on my toes from the strap, I prefer a toe cap which the 2013 burner LT has. I wouldnt touch karakoram due to the carbon highback having destroyed 2 diode carbon highbacks in 2 months I believe carbon has no place on snowboard bindings and even more so on backcountry bindings.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

if you're going to go out and spend money on bindings to put on a splitboard you should absolutely get splitboard specific bindings, period. end of story.

get the sparks with the LT bracket. burner or blaze, they're both great.


----------

